# CHEAPEST place to get stickers?



## cody

So last time I went looking for stickers in a rush, I found a print shop in Toronto that hid the WORSE JEB EVER.
U wouldnt believe it. They robbed me.

ANYWAYS, with time on my side for these new stickers, where (on the net) I can get like 100, 8x8(inch) color stickers made?

Good quality, cheap price. Thats the thing, the low amount.

any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## Rodney

Try stickerguy.com, vgkids.com, stickerrobot.com

There are lots more suggestions that have been posted in the past here: stickers related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## CxCthreads

I found VG kids to be the cheapest for what I needed and they are fast too


----------



## Binary01

sticker robot..

i dont know why people get less than 1000 stickers anyways.... its not like you cant get rid of them


----------



## mrbigjack50

umm prob. stouse


----------



## ino

If I wanted cheap stickers, I would get some diecut polyester labels,pass them through a laser printer then simply brush some liquid laminate on them.


----------



## GraduateClothing

I would buy a 1000+ they are easy to get rid of anyways. The price of each sticker will be less if you buy 1000 compared to 100.


----------



## PlaidMonkey

Used these guys for my Skateboard shop: 123stickers.com They were fast and great quality. Would use again.


----------



## Zabulun

CxCthreads said:


> I found VG kids to be the cheapest for what I needed and they are fast too


I would recommend to try this company, their prices for 4 color sticker is much lower than anyones that I have seened online.

Cheap Stickers Printing - Color Printing Wholesale

Personally I wouldn't pay $0.37 - $0.40 for an average size sticker as a give away, considering you as the seller has no idea what the customer is going to do with that sticker. I can see a seller paying that much for promotional purposes to stick them upon commercial locations where it can viewed by the public, but not as a give away. I would find something real less like $0.07 - $0.13 for an average size sticker as a give away.


----------



## Zabulun

Uprinting is having a 20% off sale on their *full color stickers*...The prices are *MUCH *better and their good descent stickers.

check them out 

UPrinting | Full Color Printing | SAVE on Online Printing


----------



## [email protected]

Stickerobot.com

and they'll put up a link to your site, if u place a little one in urs. or just post a link to them.


----------



## tigertiger

I would use 123stickers.com THATS WHAT I USE!!


----------



## KilledByGlamour

jakprints does a great job, for a relly good price


----------



## AngrySpade

Sticker Guy is awesome, don't be fooled by the poor website, the quality is great and the prices are the best around. If you need full color/die cut though I strongly suggest Sticker Mule, everyone there is nice to work with.


----------



## bmc2

I've used psprint.com for quite a few stickers in the past. As long as you're fine with rectangular stickers, just wait until they have a 1/2 off sale and they end up being $0.06-$0.08 each.


----------



## instocklabels

If you are planning to put the stickers on your T-Shirts be sure to ask for "apparel sensitive adhesive". It is strong yet safe for clothing.


----------

